

Internet Stats By Google (check out ecommerce, pretty interesting) - vijayr
http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/landing/internetstats/

======
vijayr
Facts I found interesting:

97% of UK female Internet users research products online and 92% of UK female
Internet users buy products online.

50.1% of online shoppers who placed items in their shopping carts did not go
on to place an order ( _is this how we window shop on the internet?_ )

51% of Internet users purchased a new Financial Services product in the past
year.

Paid mobile search spend worldwide is forecast to grow from $260.60m in 2009
to $2,977.30m in 2012.

Search made up 47% of online advertising in Western Europe in 2008.

On January 26th 2009, more than 76,000 job cuts were announced worldwide in a
single day.

~~~
jm4
_50.1% of online shoppers who placed items in their shopping carts did not go
on to place an order._

Many sites do not show shipping charges until an item is in the cart. I would
imagine many of the abandoned carts are from shoppers who just want to see the
total price.

~~~
psadauskas
Thats how I operate. I also aften abort my purchase if a site forces me to
register before I can checkout, or see shipping charges.

------
nixme
_There are 22,471 TV channels in the UK, and yet the BBC maintains a 30% share
of viewership. BARB, June 2009_

22,471 channels!! Is this actually correct? How are these channels even
accessible?

------
stef25
In January 2009, JP Morgan estimated that 2008 worldwide retail eCommerce
spending, excluding travel, totaled $438 billion - of which one third ($152m)
was in Europe.

how is 152m a third of 438b?

